# İnventory By My Ex



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome looking fish!


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

But old inventory


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Great video friend


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Old inventory or not, great setups and fish you had!...Thanks for sharing!...


----------

